# Crêpes for dinner?



## Clochette (Sep 22, 2017)

This is a very traditional French recipe. Easy to make. What's good with  crepes is that you can fill them with nearly anything you like. 

For 25-30 crepes :


2 cups flour
1 cup milk (instead add 1/2 cup milk + 1/2 cup water for a lighter result)
3 eggs
a bit of salt
Alternative  to cow's milk, : you can replace half of the total quantity by rice  milk (or any other vegetable milk you like) and the other half by water.



In  a bowl, pour sieved flour and add salt, then crack in eggs. Start  beating and add milk/liquids little by little. Result must be very  fluid. If not, add water tbsp after tbsp and beat in between until  expected result obtained. 



In a warm greased all  around non-sticky saucepan,  pour a ladle of the mix and spread it  around the saucepan bottom by moving the saucepan in a circle. After  about 2 minutes, with a long flat spatula, flip the crepe around for it  to cook on its other side for another 2 minutes. Then slide the crepe on  a plate. And start again untill you run out of crepe mix (don't forget  to grease your saucepan before you pour the mix!). If the first crepe is  a failure, try again (and again if necessary), you should improve each  time you try again. 



For the filling, feel free to  add anything you like. It can be fried or scrambled egg(s) with ham  and/or cheese. Or cooked vegetable. Or creamy mushrooms. Or just several  cheeses you let melt just a moment in a folded in half crepe in a warm  saucepan : any grated cheese, blue cheese, parmesan...


If  you didn't use all of you mix, you can use what's left as a dessert.  Just add 2-3 tbsp sugar before you cook any more crepe. Then fill them  with any jam, melted chocolate or mapple syrup you like.


Enjoy !


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome Clochette and Thank you for the recipe! 

Love crepes and this sounds like a good one.  It is especially nice to see the alternatives you have given.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome, Clochette.

A friend of mine has a "crepe night" every once in a while.

She makes savoury crepes with various cheeses, herbs, and meats like ham, prosciutto, bresaola, and other salumi/charcuterie. Then she makes sweet crepes for dessert with chocolates, fresh fruits, Nutella, and sugared butter.

My son makes crepes for us once in a while, so I'm going to show him your instructions.

By the way, do you know what that little wooden tool is called that spreads out the batter? Sort of looks like a parakeet perch.


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Clochette.
Welcome to DC


Josie


----------



## Sagittarius (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to D.C. 

Thank you for the crêpé récipe ..

I adore Crêpés Suzette ..


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to DC, Clochette..  

Ross


----------



## Katie H (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, Clochette.

I love crepes and when I lived in Washington, DC many years ago there were several restaurants in the metro area called The Magic Pan.  They were great and diners had no reason to not get any kind of crepe to satisfy them.  I loved the place.

I keep a quantity of crepes in a container in the freezer so we can enjoy crepes at a moment's notice...if a craving hits.


----------



## Stock Pot (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder. I haven't made crepes in too long! I even have a special carbon steel crepes pan that I ought to be using more often.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 22, 2017)

We used to make a two cheese crepe that was baked in the oven and served with a light tomato sauce, The cheeses were fontina or fontenella and motz. Along with a salad they were good for a quick meal. Thanks for reminding us about savory crepes and welcome to DC.


----------



## di reston (Sep 23, 2017)

I have my own crépe recipe, used it for years, and it always works well. I don't use it too often because my main optique in our diet is that it should above all healthy within the parameters of our own dietary requirements as advised by the doc. Sounds boring, and I can tell you it darn well is sometimes. So crépes are a luxury for us, but, boy, do we enjoy them when I do them! It seems like all our Christmases have come at once!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome to DC!!!

Crepes are wonderful for a savory meal.
My girl friend, Missus Dear Friend and I go to lunch about every two weeks or so and there's this great little place in town that offers crepes.
I enjoy the Avocado Crepe with a side salad, very filling


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi Dragnlaw!

My pleasure 
Another alternative you can use if you want a tastier and gluten free crepe is to replace the wheat flour by buckwheat flour and add 2 tbs starch. You may add 1/4 cup water if the batter is too thick but not more or it won't cook properly and will break when flipping. 

If you use both alternatives you can get free gluten and dairy crepe


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Welcome, Clochette.
> 
> A friend of mine has a "crepe night" every once in a while.
> 
> ...



Hi Buckytom and thank you 

Your friend sounds to make delicious crepes 

Is the tool you're asking about the one in the attached picture? I use that too together with a special carbon steel crepe pan.

I have no idea how it's called in english. I had to look it up even in french as I never learnt its real name. If I translate it literally from french it would be called a "crepe rack". Not sure if it helped


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Josie1945 said:


> Hi Clochette.
> Welcome to DC
> 
> 
> Josie


Thank you Josie


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2017)

Oui, that's it. Merci.

What is the word for it in French?

Parakeet perch/crepe rack doesn't sound appetizing.


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Welcome to D.C.
> 
> Thank you for the crêpé récipe ..
> 
> I adore Crêpés Suzette ..



Hi Sagittarius

My pleasure
I love crêpes Suzette too! But my mum's better at cooking them than I am  never get the right amount of butter / sugar / orange juice for mine to taste like hers. 
You've made me mouth watering!


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Welcome to DC, Clochette..
> 
> Ross



Thanks Ross


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Hi, Clochette.
> 
> I love crepes and when I lived in Washington, DC many years ago there were several restaurants in the metro area called The Magic Pan.  They were great and diners had no reason to not get any kind of crepe to satisfy them.  I loved the place.
> 
> I keep a quantity of crepes in a container in the freezer so we can enjoy crepes at a moment's notice...if a craving hits.



Hi Katie H,

I had never heard of crêpe-making machine  but the crêpes they made seemed really nice. I can understand why you loved it!

Never tried to froze crepes, could be handy. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Stock Pot said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I haven't made crepes in too long! I even have a special carbon steel crepes pan that I ought to be using more often.



You're welcome and yes you do!!

I own one of those too (see attached pic)


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

CraigC said:


> We used to make a two cheese crepe that was baked in the oven and served with a light tomato sauce, The cheeses were fontina or fontenella and motz. Along with a salad they were good for a quick meal. Thanks for reminding us about savory crepes and welcome to DC.



Mmmmh sounds delicious. Thanks!


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

di reston said:


> I have my own crépe recipe, used it for years, and it always works well. I don't use it too often because my main optique in our diet is that it should above all healthy within the parameters of our own dietary requirements as advised by the doc. Sounds boring, and I can tell you it darn well is sometimes. So crépes are a luxury for us, but, boy, do we enjoy them when I do them! It seems like all our Christmases have come at once!
> 
> di reston
> 
> ...



Crêpes always feel special to me too even though I'm not under any special diet. It takes some time to make so I can't have some so often. Hope you can enjoy some soon 

Clochette


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Welcome to DC!!!
> 
> Crepes are wonderful for a savory meal.
> My girl friend, Missus Dear Friend and I go to lunch about every two weeks or so and there's this great little place in town that offers crepes.
> ...



Thanks Kaneohegirlinaz!!

Looks delicious! Never tried it with avocado. Thanks for the good idea!


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Oui, that's it. Merci.
> 
> What is the word for it in French?
> 
> Parakeet perch/crepe rack doesn't sound appetizing.



De rien 

The french for it is "rateau à crêpes". Doesn't sound too appetizing in french either!! I'm glad I didn't know about its name so far and will keep on not calling it that way


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh, that's funny. This reminds me of the animated movie Ratatouille. Have you seen it?

A rateau. Good enough for such a delicious treat.


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

I have! Loved it! 

I bet _rateau_ would do it in english...but not on its own in french unfortunaltely. Glad I could help this time


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 1, 2017)

It's called a crepe spreader in English.


----------



## Clochette (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for your help Medtran 49!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 1, 2017)

We'll be having crepes again for dinner next week, ricotta, smoked moz, spinach, and dry-sautéed criminis with just a bit of sicilian type t-sauce.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2017)

Well, I don't do crepes but I use a French cast iron crepe pan for omelettes and pancakes.


----------



## di reston (Oct 1, 2017)

Reading over the thread again, I reckon, to use an English term, I'm rather precious about things culinary whenever I have a recipe that I've used for years. Clochette's recipe is good, the mix has the right elasticity so that you can make a filling and roll it up and it doesn't disintegrate before your very eyes even before you put it into the oven having rolled the filling into it. I have several fillings that I use, and they all come out immaculate with Clochette's recipe, and the pancakes don't disintegrate even though there is a fair amount of moisture in the filling. I don't like it for crèpes suzette, but that's not a problem  because I have a different recipe for that, and, in the main, I can now make savoury pancakes thanks to your recipe.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

